# My dogs in town



## LexiLuck (Sep 19, 2011)

lol ive lived with this dog for about six month. The orginal owners wanted her back ,and she would travel so we gave her away. I saw her tonight , and she remembered me it was a heart felt moment lol this dog used to sleep with me every night


----------



## 180 Degrees (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a similar incident happen back in '03. Wanna chat ?


----------

